# How small a gap can a rabbit fit through?



## ZoeStevens (Feb 4, 2014)

So I am setting up a new area for my rabbits which is basically a 4' x 4' area at the back of an L-shaped bedroom. So I would be closing off the opening with a baby gate. I found a nice gate with vertical bars as barriers. They are 2.25" apart. Will my rabbits be able to squeeze through there? I have an angora (standard size) and a lionhead (smaller than standard but not TINY).


----------



## zombiesue (Feb 4, 2014)

How much does the lionhead weigh?


----------



## ZoeStevens (Feb 4, 2014)

Off the top of my head I don't remember, and the vet doesn't have her weight. Abe (the angora) was 5lbs so Penny is between 3.5 and 4.5. She is smaller than Abe but Abe is pretty skinny (vet says healthy weight and I agree but people sometimes comment on feeling his spine/ribs).

For size ref:


----------



## ZoeStevens (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the gate I am looking at, apparently the gaps are 2.25" but it looks bigger than that in the photos.

http://www.summerinfant.com/multiuseextratallwalkthrugate


----------



## maidance (Feb 4, 2014)

I have the same gate home (to keep my dogs from ruining the house when I'm gone) and although I've never tested it I'm pretty sure my mini rex could get through if she wanted to. Your lion head looks pretty small so I'd be careful? I'll see if my bun really could get through when I get home


----------



## zombiesue (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, it really depends on the rabbits. Some rabbits CAN fit through something but they just don't.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Feb 4, 2014)

If she CAN fit through, would there be a risk of her injuring herself? That is my main concern. Not a big deal if she gets out and eats some drywall or something, but I wouldn't want her to get stuck in there and hurt or kill herself trying to get free or something.

Thanks Maidance for using your bun as a guinea pig! Let me know how it goes! Penny is a probably a similar size to a mini rex. I'd say she's on the large side for a lionhead, but still considerably smaller than a cat. Abe (the angora) is about cat size in terms of length and volume (obviously he is shorter with short little bunny legs). If Penny were as slim as Abe, she'd probably be a bit over about half his weight.


----------



## maidance (Feb 4, 2014)

Test done. At first all was well and I thought it impossible for her to fit through the gap (pictures for size) 


her body seemed so much bigger than the gate. BUT I let one of hm calmer dogs inside the gate and let them interact for a while (my dog is more scared of her then her of it) but I guess my dog startled her and a few moments later 
natsu was out of the gate and across the room. So yes, bunnies can get through that gate when they want to put the effort in


----------



## ZoeStevens (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha, Natsu! Good job, escape artist. You deserve a treat!

Thanks Maidance! I guess I will pass on those gates! Not worth the risk.


----------



## maidance (Feb 6, 2014)

Glad to be of help! It should be noted that natsu is an escape artist and requires a lot of modifying to keep her out of places she shouldn't be (such as behind her hutch, I have no idea how she gets back there)


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 6, 2014)

The gaps in the gate you have would scare me, I got 2 baby gates from Wallymart for $10.00 a piece! Though the mesh is plastic I think it would take a bit to chew through it (but what do I know I've been rabbitless for eons, I'm hoping it works for us and our new bun).


----------

